# My 75g Planted Discus Tank



## sudz (Dec 13, 2010)

... Except without the discus - yet.



*Stats:*


75 Gallon Tank, Metal stand (kijiji!)
Fluval 304
Powerhead (unknown - about the current as the 304) 
300 watt Heater
120 pounds of Eco Complete (6 bags)
Currently 2X28watt 48" T5 - T5HO Balast Ordered 2X54 watt
Black background (might change)
Glass "top"
Temperature: 83*F

*Stocked with:*

One SAE
16 Cardinal tetra's
6 Black Neon Tetra's
1 Ottocat

*Plants:*

Java Fern
Duck Weed
Crypts
Hygro
Anubias
Sagittaria

*Future Plans:*


Review Background - Perhaps move to a lighter one to avoid peppering in disucs
Get Discus
DIY Automated Vacation feeder
Swap out Ballast in current fixture: Convert to T5HO (ordered Ballast HERE: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120735902147 )
Purchase New T5HO bulbs (reasearch/advice needed)


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Lookin' good so far. What type of discus are you planning to get? I also have a 75 gallon discus tank with 3 discus in it at the moment. One question though, how does a black background cause "peppering" in discus? I have a black background on my tank, and so far I don't really see any of the peppering your talking about.


----------



## chagoi99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice setup and the Discus will look great in that tank.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I would pull the anubias and java fern out of the gravel, the rhizome is going to rot.


----------



## sudz (Dec 13, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> I would pull the anubias and java fern out of the gravel, the rhizome is going to rot.


Thanks for the advice - Will do tonight. I just got the anubias.

So the Rhizome has to stay above? how do you plant it so it doesn't float away?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

sudz said:


> So the Rhizome has to stay above? how do you plant it so it doesn't float away?


Typically tied (with fishing line, or some prefer cotton thread) or glue (gel-type super glue) onto driftwood or rocks.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You can plant both species into the substrate, you just *need *to leave the rhisome above the substrate. But yeah, typically it's attached to driftwood.


----------



## sudz (Dec 13, 2010)

sudz;218022[* said:


> Swap out Ballast in current fixture: Convert to T5HO (ordered Ballast HERE: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120735902147 )
> [*]Purchase New T5HO bulbs (reasearch/advice needed)
> [/LIST]


So, Little bit of a wrench in my plans.

The ballast came.

I took apart my current fixture - Its a piece of CRAP.

The "ballasts" are Shrink wrapped PCB's with a few capacitors/transistors. 
And there's two of them. ANd they're about 18 inches long, and slim/flexible, so they squeeze on either side of the reflector.

New Epson Ballast clearly won't fit.

As well - The power lines are soldered to the end caps, which can barely hold a bulb. THey're kind of wedged in there.

I might have to go custom - and canniblize the reflector. I'm just trying to figure out what I have here or at my folks place that would make a good box to hold the lights/reflector/ballast.

I may do a stained wooden one, and hang it instead of mounting it on the tank.

... stay tuned.


----------



## sudz (Dec 13, 2010)

So, Much needed Update

The Cardinals are almost fully grown.

I have 3 Sterpai Cory Cats, now as well

The tank is at 84*f

My digital tester said the PH was at 8.6, but I just tested it and it showed PH between 8.2-8.4 This is good news. (also, bought a digital PH tester)

My biggest fear is the PH, which i've made another thread to fret about.

I am thinking i'll head down to CAM's.

Also, I've already convinced the Fiance that if the discus pair off, that we'd need a breeder tank to get them to mate, and an RODI unit. She's on board, simply because She knows how much these fish cost, thought it'd be awesome if we could turn it around and make money. 

I personally see this as a way to get more fishtanks, but don't tell her that!


----------



## sudz (Dec 13, 2010)

I picked up 5 discus from Cam's Last night, He IS closing the store at the end of the month.

To awesomething is that i got pretty much exactly what I was looking for, for a great price. I'm not sure of the exact breeds, but they look like: 2 Red Melons (Maybe even Super, we'll see) 2 Snakeskin or Royal discus, and 1 Golden/Yellow Discus)

They all are about 3-4 inches tall. 40 dollars each.

Here's a video of me getting them ready to put in the tank. My mind wasn't working well, the fishtank (and the bucket) were 84 degrees when I put them in. not 80)






Edit - Is there a reason I can't embed? not supported?


----------

